# Pics of - The Great Jack-O-Lantern Blaze



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

These are some pictures from my night at the Great Jack-O-Lantern Blaze last night at Van Cortland Manor in Croton-on-Hudson, NY. They have on display over 3000 hand carved Pumpkins all illuminated ay once and you walk through and enjoy. It's not easy to photograph JOLs any many of you may know, so while picture taking was allowed, no tripods were permitted. So out of about 160 pics I got a bout 75 fair to decent photos.

*http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/Pumpkin%20Blaze/?action=view&current=DSC_0114.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3*

Sorry, I just realized that this thread may be better suited for Haunts and Displays


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow 3000 JOL's! :jol: That's amazing. What a cool event. Thanks for sharing your pics Mr Unpleasant! :jol:


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Mmm.... I can almost smell it as I'm viewing the slide show. That's impressinve. reminds me of our middle school pumpkin glows.. except we only had about 200 pumpkins. the skeleton with a pumpkin for the chest, arms/hands and head was a great idea.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm definitely a JOL fan, thanks for sharing.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome, appreciate you sharing that!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That is very cool I feel a trip next year


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, very impressive!!!!!! I liked the skeleton ones! Thanx for sharing Mr. Unpleasant!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

What a neat event. Who carves all those??? 
Thanks so much for sharing. You did a fine job of free-hand JOL photography!


----------

